# "DHF 2017": Lena Meyer-Landrut vs. Katy Perry



## kakashi (19 Dez. 2017)

Achtelfinale: "Die heißeste Frau 2017"​
Jeder hat genau eine Stimme. Die Umfrage geht 2 Tage lang. Bei Gleichstand wird die Gewinnerin ausgelost.

Lena Meyer-Landrut


 

Katy Perry


----------



## luv (19 Dez. 2017)

Lena Meyer-Landrut


----------



## couriousu (20 Dez. 2017)

sorry - aber was soll das denn für ein Duell sein?


----------



## kakashi (21 Dez. 2017)

Noch ein Tag um eure Stimme abzugeben. Derzeit liegt Lena Meyer-Landrut klar vor Katy Perry.


----------



## Punisher (21 Dez. 2017)

definitiv Lena


----------

